# Cider Apples



## Ciderman (21/9/09)

Hi,

I have recently attempted a cider from Granny Smith apples and would like to give it a go from the heritage cider apples. There is many varieties planted in Oz but i can't seem to find any up in QLD. I would assume Stanthorpe would have some orchids planted, does anyone know where i can get them from? In season from Jan-May/June

Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------

